# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες >  Καναρίνι Lizard

## teo24

Πριν απο λιγο μπηκα σ'ενα πετ σοπ για να δω κατι που ηθελα.Παντα μα παντα πηγαινω και στα κλουβια να δω τα φιλαρακια μας.Επεσε το ματι μου σε 2 πανεμορφα Lizard,δεν ειχα ξαναδει και μ'εντυπωσιασαν.Να πω την αληθεια αν ηταν ζευγαρι μπορει και να τα επαιρνα,ομως ηταν και τα 2 αρσενικα και το κοστος ηταν 47,50 ευρω το ενα.Ρωταω τωρα εγω,ειναι ευκολα στην εκτροφη τους,θα βρω θυληκο μεσω καποιου γνωστου και γενικα θα ηταν σωστη κινηση να το παρω?Σε ποια κατηγορια ανηκει?Ειχε κοκκινο κλειστο δαχτυλιδι κι εγραφε Z και κατι νουμερα και στο τελος εγραφε στα καθετα 118.Ξερω ξερω εχουμε αναλυτικο πινακα αλλα δεν μπορω να τον βρω,οποτε help.

*ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ........*

----------


## mitsman

Θοδωρη πανεμορφα καναρινια τυπου..... απο τα αγαπημενα  μου....

Προτεινω να μην παρεις γιατι η τιμη ειναι εξωφρενικη..... στην ιδια τιμη θα σου κοστισει  να παρεις ενα ζευγαρακι απο εναν εκτροφεα σε μια εκθεση!

----------


## geog87

ισχυει οτι τα συγκεκριμενα καναρινια ειναι τα πιο κοντινα στο αγριο καναρινι???

----------


## mitsman

Τα τιμπράντο ειναι οτι πιο κοντινο στο αρχέγονο καναρινι!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Και μένα μου αρεσουν πολυ τα συγκεκριμενα καναρινια ...αλλα μιλώντας με διάφορους ...σχεδον ολοι με παρότρειναν να μην ασχοληθω με το συγκεκριμένο είδος.

Δύσκολα πουλιά που ειναι πολυ ευαίσθητα.... αρωσταίνουν ευκολα και γενικα υπαρχουν προβληματα .

Κατα πόσο ειναι αλήθεια ...δεν γνωρίζω....αλλα για να μου το λενε αρκετοι...κατι θα ξέρουν.

Αν υπαρχει καποιος στο Φορουμ που ασχολειται με τα συγκεκριμένα...ας μας διαφωτίσει.

----------


## teo24

Το ατιμο δεν μ'αφηνε να ξεκολλησω,εφαγα κανα μισαωρο να καθομαι σε αποσταση και να το χαζευω.Το αλλο ηταν πιο ζωηρο αλλα καποιο θεμα ειχε με το ραμφος,ηταν σαν του σταυρομυτη.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

ειναι ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΑ και αγαπημενη μου ρατσα....

θελουν "συστημα" στην εκτροφη τους και προσοχη αν πας για εκθεση φυσικα... οπως και τα περισσοτερα εκθεσιακα καναρινια νομιζω...


εγω παντως μολις μπορεσω θα τα παρω 2-3 ζευγαρακια...!

----------


## δημητρα

πολυ ομορφα πουλια, η τιμη μεγαλη οπως λεει κ ο δημητρης, τωρα για τα υπολοιπα μου φαινονται λιγο ακυρα, νομιζω οτι στην φροντιδα και στην διαχειρηση ειναι σαν ολα τα καναρινια. στην αναπαραγωγη αν θυμαμαι καλα υπαρχουν καποιοι κανονες.

----------


## vag21

47,50 ?ωραια τιμη.πως λεμε 9.99  :Happy0196:

----------


## jk21

Ο Αγγελος ειχε αν θυμαμαι καποιο λιζαρντακι (ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2 ) 

Για κοιταξτε και εδω

*Ε.Λ.Κ.Ε. Διαγωνισμός 2010 (ποστ 18 )*αλλα και σε αυτα

http://www.lizardcanary.co.uk/main_page.html

http://www.vancouvercanaryclub.com/c...ary-standards/

http://www.avianweb.com/lizardcanaries.html




ο μυθος των ασθενικων πουλιων εχει βαση μονο στο οτι τοσο σε αυτα ,οσο και σε αλλα ειδη καναρινιων εμφανισης ,γινονται συχνα αιμομικτικες διασταυρωσεις ,για να κρατηθουν καποια χαρακτηριστικα σε κληρονομικη βαση .η αιμομιξια εκτος απο αυτο ομως φερνει και εκφυλιστικες τασεις στα πουλια ,και γενετικες ασθενειες ή αδυναμους οργανισμους

----------


## teo24

> 47,50 ?ωραια τιμη.πως λεμε 9.99


37,50 ειχε το Gloster.....

----------


## teo24

> πολυ ομορφα πουλια, η τιμη μεγαλη οπως λεει κ ο δημητρης, τωρα για τα υπολοιπα μου φαινονται λιγο ακυρα, νομιζω οτι στην φροντιδα και στην διαχειρηση ειναι σαν ολα τα καναρινια. στην αναπαραγωγη αν θυμαμαι καλα υπαρχουν καποιοι κανονες.


Δημητρα οταν λες κανονες?Ξερουμε κατι πιο συγκεκριμενο?

----------


## οδυσσέας

Το πρώτο δείγμα Lizard εμφανίστηκε το 1742 και η πρώτη αναφορά του σε έντυπη μορφή έγινε το 1825 από το "*British Aviary and Bird Breeders Companion*", και η πρώτη αποτύπωση σε έντυπη μορφή έγινε από το "*London Illustarted*" το 1846. 

Ο πιο κοντινός συγγενής του Lizard είναι το καναρίνι "_London fancy_" που πλέον δεν υπάρχει. Το πρώτο lizard έχει Γαλλική καταγωγή και εισήχθηκε στην Μεγάλη Βρετανία από όπου έγινε και η τελική του μορφή ως σήμερα. 

Το χαρακτηριστικό της ράτσας είναι οι φολίδες που δημιουργούνται στην πλάτη του πουλιού και για το λόγο αυτό πήρε και το όνομα Lizard (σαύρα).

Οι φολίδες δημιουργούνται κατά την πρώτη πτερόρροια του πτηνού και όταν τα μικρά δεν έχουν περάσει πτερόρροια, τότε δεν υπάρχει κανένα εμφανές σημάδι για το τελικό χρώμα που θα αποκτήσουν και το ραχιαίο σχέδιο. Κάθε νέο φτερό που ξεπροβάλει παίρνει στο τέλος του λευκή απόχρωση με αποτέλεσμα την δημιουργία μιας φολίδας. Στην περίπτωση που ένα φτερό πέσει για δεύτερη φορά το νέο που θα ξεπροβάλει θα έχει μεγαλύτερη επιφάνεια λευκού χρώματος με αποτέλεσμα να αλλοιώνεται όλο το ραχιαίο σχέδιο. 

Η προσοχή μας στην διάρκεια της πτερόρροιας θα πρέπει να είναι πολύ υψηλή (στην περίπτωση που θέλουμε να λάβουμε μέρος σε κάποια έκθεση). Θα πρέπει να εμπλουτίζεται η διατροφή του με πολλά ιχνοστοιχεία και μέταλλα προκειμένου να περάσει όσο το δυνατόν πιο ομαλή πτερόρροια. 

Υπάρχουν 2 χρωματισμοί Lizard το silver (ασημί) και το gold (χρυσό). Επίσης διαχωρίζονται και κατά το σκουφί τους και έχουμε _Clear cap_ (καθαρός σκούφος), _Broken cap_ (σπασμένος σκούφος) και _Non cap_ (χωρίς σκούφο)

Μια αρκετά δύσκολη ράτσα όσων αφορά τα εκθεσιακά πουλιά. Στην χώρα μας δυστυχώς είναι μικρός ο αριθμός εκτροφέων Lizard λόγο της ιδιαιτερότητας τους στην διαχείριση της πτερόρροιας αλλά και στην επιλογή των ζευγαριών.

Όπως αναφέρθηκε πιο πάνω, υπάρχουν δυο χρώματα και 3 κατηγορίες σκούφων. Ο κανόνας για αυτά τα πουλιά είναι το ζευγάρωμα ενός gold με ένα silver και ένα καθαρό σκούφο με ένα σπασμένο.

Δεν υπάρχει κίνδυνος θνησιμότητας νεοσσών αν ζευγαρώσει ένα gold με gold ή ένα καθαρό σκουφί με ένα καθαρό σκουφί. Οι νεοσσοί όμως που θα ξεπροβάλλουν δεν θα είναι καθόλου κοντά στα στάνταρτ της ράτσας. Υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις _over cap_ που το σκουφί καλύπτει ακόμα και το σβέρκο του πουλιού και του _bald face_ που το σκουφί καλύπτει όλο το πρόσωπο του πουλιού με αποτέλεσμα ένα μη εκθεσιακό πουλί. 

Γεννούν 4-6 αυγά και τα μικρά δαχτυλιδώνονται με δαχτυλίδια διαμέτρου 2,9 χιλ.

----------


## jk21

να αναφερω οτι το αποσμασπα ειναι απο αρθρο για το συσκεκριμενο ειδος που υπαρχει στο πρωην σπιτι για πολλους μας ,το petbirds  . 
http://petbirds.gr/content/83/

σχετικοι κανονες πνευματικων δικαιωματων ,απολυτα σεβαστοι απο μας ,που υπαρχουν στη σχετικη ιστοσελιδα δεν επιτρεπουν την πληρη μεταφορα του αρθρου χωρις την αδεια του ιδιοκτητη της ιστοσελιδας .με την ευκαιρια ,θα ηθελα να αναφερω στα μελη ,οτι αναλογο θα ηθελα να κανουν στο μελλον ,με σχετικη επικοινωνια μαζι του μεσω mail (υπαρχει εκει η σχετικη δυνατοτητα ) να ζητουν αυτο να γινεται με αναγραφη της πηγης και δεν πιστευω να εχουμε προβλημα .ομως πληρη μεταφορα αρθρου απαιτει αν δειτε εκει
http://petbirds.gr/statement/
,εγρκριση

----------


## δημητρα

> Δημητρα οταν λες κανονες?Ξερουμε κατι πιο συγκεκριμενο?


για τους κανονες αναπαραγωγης,νομιζω καλυφθηκες απο τα προηγουμενα ποστ.

----------


## gianniskilkis

Θοδωρή τα είπαν όλα οι φίλοι ... Υπέροχα πουλιά και θέλει πολύ διάβασμα για να καταφέρεις να ασχοληθείς μαζί τους . Περισσότερο στην διαχείριση όταν πας σε εκθέσεις . Το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν ασχολούνται πολλοί στην Ελλάδα ώστε να μπορείς να προμηθευτείς μετά πουλιά να συνεχίσεις σωστά το κοπάδι .

----------


## takism3

καταρχην καλησπερα...εγω παντως νομιζω οτι η τιμη δεν ειναι ακριβη για το συγκεκριμενο πουλι.ολοι μα ολοι λετε οτι δεν ασχολουνται πολλοι στην Ελλαδα οποτε πως να ριξει τη τιμη ενας πετσοπας..δε θελω να λετε μονο αυτη τη καραμελα...μιλαμε παντα απο μαγαζι..αν τα κοινα στα μαγαζια εχουν 30 - 35 -40 ευρω που τα βρισκεις σε πληθωρα τοτε αυτα μια χαρα ειναι..αν εγω ας πουμε το δωσω στο πετ σοπα 25 ευρω επειδη δεν υπαρχουν πολλα αν βγαλεις το φπα του μετα (με αποδειξη φυσικα)θα βγαλει κανα 15αρι το πολυ...δεν ειναι και πολλα βρε παιδια μη τρελαθουμε..ζωνατνοι οργανισμοι ειναι..μιλαω παντα για τα μαγαζια αλλο τι κανουμε εμεις εδω μεταξυ μας..**πιστευω να μη σας ζαλισα** εγω φιλε μου ειχα ενα ζευγαρακι παλια και απεκτησα και ενα περυσι εχω απο φετος 7 μικρα...πιστευω οπως λεει και ο Δημητρης κυριως λογως σε τετοια πουλια που αρωσταινουν ειναι το γενεαλογικο τους δεντρο και γινονται αιμομιξιες.αλλιως μια χαρα τα βρισκω και εναι και πανεμορφα..

----------


## panos70

Κι εγω δεν το βλεπω πολυ το ποσο,οπως  λεει και ο Χρηστος δεν ειναι πουλια που τα βρισκεις οποτε θελεις οποτε 47,5 ειναι ενα κανονικο ποσο και αν του πεις οτι εχεις 45 πιστευω θα σου το δωσει ,εδω τα μωσαικα και τα κοκκινα τα εχουν απο 45 εως  50 και  τα βρισκεις οποτε θελεις, τα κοινα τα δινουν  απο 30 εως 40 ,αν σου κανανε κλικ πανε και παρε ενα οποιο ειναι ποιο υγιεις απλα να μπορεσεις εσυ, η πετ σοπας να σου βρει κι ενα θηλυκο ,αυτη ειναι η δικη μου αποψη

----------


## mitsman

Αν λαβει κανεις υποψιν του οτι στα πετ σοπ πανε παντα τα χειρότερα πουλια απο ολες τις αποψεις...... και ειμαι απολυτος σε αυτο.....
τοτε εχετε δικιο παιδια.... δεν ηταν ακριβο!!!! Ειναι ΠΑΝΑΚΡΙΒΟ!!!!! Το οτι δεν ειναι πολυ συνηθισμενο πουλακι δεν ανεβαζει το κοστος του... το κοστος το ανεβαζει η δυσκολια αναπαραγωγης του η κατασταση του η μορφολογια του και αλλα τετοια...
Εγω πιστευω οτι με 50-60 ευρουλακια θα παρεις φοβερο ζευγαρακι απο εκτροφεα...

δεν φταιει ο πετ σοπας που τα πουλαει τοσο.... η τιμη για πετ σοπ ειναι ενταξει.... για το πουλακι ομως δν ειναι αυτη η τιμη του!
Δεν φταιει ο πετσοπας δεν φταιμε ομως και εμεις!

----------


## teo24

> Κι εγω δεν το βλεπω πολυ το ποσο,οπως  λεει και ο Χρηστος δεν ειναι πουλια που τα βρισκεις οποτε θελεις οποτε 47,5 ειναι ενα κανονικο ποσο και αν του πεις οτι εχεις 45 πιστευω θα σου το δωσει ,εδω τα μωσαικα και τα κοκκινα τα εχουν απο 45 εως  50 και  τα βρισκεις οποτε θελεις, τα κοινα τα δινουν  απο 30 εως 40 ,αν σου κανανε κλικ πανε και παρε ενα οποιο ειναι ποιο υγιεις απλα να μπορεσεις εσυ, η πετ σοπας να σου βρει κι ενα θηλυκο ,αυτη ειναι η δικη μου αποψη


Το συγκεκριμενο πετ σοπ δεν φερνει θηλυκα.29.00 ευρω ειχε τα κοινα και 30.00 τα κιτρινα.Δηλαδη πριν 2 χρονια που αγορασα θηλυκο red mosaic 60 ευρω να υποθεσω πως εδωσα αρκετα?

----------


## mitsman

επειδη ειχα ρωτησει εκτροφέα για μωζαικ αρσενικο, βαθμολογημένο με 89 ( αρκετα καλη βαθμολογια) μου το εδινε 30 ευρω.... 
40 ευρω ειχα παρει τιμπραντο απο τα καλυτερα αιματα.... οπου σε πιασει κανεις!

----------


## panos70

Μα κι ο εκτροφεας Δημητρη κραταει τα καλα πουλια για παρτη του και δινει τα υπολοιπα,εγω δεν συμφωνω  οτι ολλα τα πουλια απο τα πετ σοπ ειναι τα '' χειρότερα πουλια'' εγω εχω παρει πουλια απο πετ σοπ που ηταν πολυ καλα κι αυτος τα επερνε απο Ελληνα εκτροφεα , ολλα τα ρατσας ειναι ακριβοτερα απο τα κοινα ... ( το κοστος το ανεβαζει η δυσκολια αναπαραγωγης του η κατασταση του η μορφολογια του και η δυσκολια να τα βρεις και αλλα τετοια)...αυτο λεω εγω  ,και αν βαλεις και τη βενζινη να πας στον ετροφεα 20-30 ευρω ερχεσαι στα ισα,απλα θα τονισω  τα πουλια πρεπει να ειναι οπωσδηποτε απο Ελλαδα

----------


## δημητρα

τωρα δεν θα πω για τα πουλια των πετ σοπ, και το ποσο κερδος εχουν. απλα ενα θα πω το να πας σε εναν εκτροφεα μονο κερδος εχεις. σιγουρα συμφωνω κ με το πανο που λεει οτι κ ο εκτροφεας τα καλυτερα θα τα κρατησει, αλλα αμα το πουλι ειναι βαθμολογημενο ξερεις τι περνεις κ τι πληρωνεις. στο πετ αυτο δεν γινεται. επισης για να εχουμε μια ιδεα σχετικα με τιμες τα χρωματος ειναι απο 20-30 ευρο σε εκτροφεις τιμη οχι μεγαλη θεωρω. τα λιζαρτ που θες βρηκα με 60 ευρο το ζευγαρι απο εκτροφεα.

----------


## panos70

> *teo24*          Το συγκεκριμενο πετ σοπ δεν φερνει θηλυκα.29.00 ευρω ειχε τα κοινα και  30.00 τα κιτρινα.Δηλαδη πριν 2 χρονια που αγορασα θηλυκο red mosaic 60  ευρω να υποθεσω πως εδωσα αρκετα?


  θΟΔΩΡΗ ειπαμε αλλα οχι και 60 ευρω για μωσαικου  και θηλυκο μαλιστα, εκαι φιλε την πατησες,σε επιασαν γερα ...... 60 ευρω για θηλυκο θα εδινα μονο αν ηταν   βαθμολογημενο με champion δλδ πρωτο σε διαγωνισμο και με το κυπελο παρακαλω

----------


## takism3

βρε Δημητρη τα ιδια λεμε 60 ευρω στον εκτροφεα ποσο θα το παρεις απο μαγαζι με αποδειξη εε??80 με 100 ετσι δεν ειναι??φυσικα ειναι πιο καλα απο εκτροφεα απλα μη βγαζουμε παντα ακυρα τα μαγαζια....και φυσικα και οι εκτροφεις δε δινουν τα καλυτερα.υπαρχουν και πετσοπ σε επαρχιες που εχουν καλα πουλια παντως.παντως αν δεν εχει καποιος εκει γυρω να σου δωσει σε καλη τιμη παρτο καπου θα βρεις θυληκο μεχρι την ανοιξη

----------


## jk21

συνηθως τα πετ σοπ δεν εχουν καλες συνθηκες διαβιωσης για τα πουλια (οχι παντα ) και αυτο βγαινει σε βαρος των πουλιων μεχρι να πωληθουν .αν μιλαμε για πουλια των πετ σοπ που ειναι απο ελληνες εκτροφεις ,τοτε συνηθως ειναι οτι τους περισσευει (αν ειναι ρατσας )  ή πανακριβα ή κοινα .σε εκτροφεις θα βρεις πουλια καθε κατηγοριας ,τοσο σε εναν σωστο εκτροφεα ,οσο  και σε αστα να πανε ,απλα στους τελευταιους τα ποσοστα των αρρωστων ή χωρις καλα χαρακτηριστικα πουλια ,ειναι μεγαλυτερα .Στον εκτροφεα που προσεχει τα πουλια του ,αναλογα την τιμη ,θα παρεις πουλια με καλα χαρακτηριστικα της ρατσας ,μεχρι οτι δεν του αρεσει και περισσευει ... 

ολα ειναι αγορα και ζητηση ... 

ομως αυτο που δεν δεχομαι απο εναν εκτροφεα που πουλα << μαυρα >> ,ειναι να κατηγορα για ακριβες τιμες εναν πετσοπα (που ειναι ομως ενταξει στο θεμα κοψιματος αποδειξεων ) ,οταν τα πουλια του ειναι 10 ευρω ,αντε 15 πανω απο οσα τα δινει εκεινος .Οι εκτροφεις που δεν ειναι επαγγελματιες με χαρτια στην εφορια ,ουτε ενοικιο πληρωνουν ,ουτε υπαλληλους , ουτε κοβουνε αποδειξη !!!! 

οι πελατες εχουν δικαιωμα να κρινουν αυστηρα ολους ,οι << μαυροι >> εκτροφεις τους πετσοπαδες μονο για τις συνθηκες υγιεινης (αν εκεινοι ειναι καλυτεροι ) και οχι για τις τιμες !

----------


## panos70

Απο την θεσσαλονικη εχω παρει μονο ενα πουλι οσα εχω δει δεν μου πολυαρεσανε ,αλλα τα επαρχιακα  πετ σοπ νομιζω οτι φερνουν και διαλεγουν τι πουλια θα φερουν,οχι οτι ειναι ολα καλα αλλα μπορεις να βρεις και καλα πουλια ενα 20 με 30 % φερνουν καλα , και τα υπολοιπα μετρια ,φυσικα  παντα μετραει εαν και ποσο  επαγγελματιας ειναι ο μαγαζατορας

----------


## panos70

Δημητρη τα ειπες ολα επανω στο συγκεκριμενο θεμα  ,κι εγω οταν εδινα στον φιλο μου τον πετ σοπα, του εδινα ωσα δεν ηθελα να κρατησω ,αλλα το 70% ηταν ισαξια με αυτα που κρατουσα για μενα,μονο ενα 30 % ηταν πουλια δεν ειχαν βαφτει σωστα  αλλα απο στιλ στησιματος  και κελαηδημα ηταν ολα ιδια ,και παλι τα κοιτουσε εαν ειναι υγιεστατα και απο αλλα παιδια που επαιρνε εαν δεν του αρεσανε δεν τα επαιρνε η ελεγε θελω αυτο και αυτο,αν και παλι λεω πως σε εκτροφεα σαφως και βρισκεις καλυτερα πουλια αλλα οχι και ολα του πετ σοπ ειναι μαπα

----------


## teo24

Πηγα εχθες να παρω τροφη σε αλλο καταστημα και ειχε ενα ΤΕΛΕΙΟ θυληκο Lizard με το λοφιο στο κεφαλι που ηταν ολο κιτρινινο και μπλε δαχτυλιδι και το ειχε 30 ευρω.Αμεσως πηγα να δω μετα αν υπαρχει ακομα και το αρσενικο αλλα δυστηχως το ειχαν παρει.Μπορει βεβαια να ειναι και για καλο αυτο γιατι θα στριμωχνοντουσαν ολα τα καναρινια μου μετα και δεν το θελω.

----------


## jk21

ομορφα τα ατιμα ! μετα τα γλοστερ ,τα πιο ιδιαιτερα καναρινια για μενα !!!

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλησπέρα ,τα πάντα είναι όπως είπατε δούνε και λαβείν ... όμως υπάρχουν και μερικοί κανόνες ας πούμε , που καλό θα είναι να τους ακολουθούμε . Εγώ προσωπικά ποτέ δεν πούλησα πουλί με χρήμα ,έχω αγοράσει πολλά , ανταλλάξει πουλί με πουλί , έχω χαρίσει αλλά ποτέ δεν πούλησα και εάν δεν πάθω γεροντική άνοια ποτέ δεν θα το κάνω . Σίγουρα δικαιολογημένα είναι τα μαγαζιά , θα συμφωνήσω στην επαρχία είναι καλύτερα , όμως οι εκτροφείς πρέπει να έχουν όρια . Πρώτα για όσα ανέφερε ο Δημήτρης , αλλά όμως  πρέπει  να αναγνωρίζει και να ξεχωρίζει τους χομπίστες εκτροφείς από την κα    Μαρίκα , που πήγε έτσι στο πουθενά να πάρει ένα πουλί να το κάνει δώρο στον Χ΄ή Ψ΄ή να το βάλει στο μπαλκόνι της . Ακόμα πολύ περισσότερο όταν ξέρουμε πως τα δίνουν στα πετσοπ με 10 ευρώ το κομμάτι (έτσι τα λένε οι περί πολλοίς μεγάλοι εκτροφείς και μην μου πείτε πως δεν το έχετε ακούσει) . Αλλά βουνό με βουνό δεν σμίγει . Τα φέρνει έτσι η ζωή που παθαίνουν καμμία ζημιά και μετά έρχονταν και κλαιγόντουσαν ... εντάξει δεν θα καταντήσουμε έτσι , Θεός φυλάξει .

----------

